# Problem z kompilacją kadu

## sslaughter

czesc !

Mam problem z kompilacja kadu :

```
USE="tcltk" emerge kadu
```

aktualna wersja na portage u mnie to 0.4.3, mam athlona 64 x2 3800+ kompiluje z podstawowymi flagami czyli pipe i O2 (wczesniej z kilkama innymi dodatkowo). Podczas komilacji na konsli wyayla mi sie w ten sposób:

```
tcl_scripting/tcl_scripting.h:68: error: extra qualification 'TclSession::' on member 'TclSession'

tcl_scripting/tcl_scripting.h:69: error: extra qualification 'TclSession::' on member 'TclSession'

tcl_scripting/tcl_scripting.h:68: error: extra qualification 'TclSession::' on member 'TclSession'

tcl_scripting/tcl_scripting.h:69: error: extra qualification 'TclSession::' on member 'TclSession'

make[3]: *** [tcl_scripting/tcl.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [tcl_scripting/commands.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.4.3.ebuild, line 229:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Ne wiem czy to jest związane z tym że procek jest 64 bitowy i dwurdzeniowy, ale może powinienem skopmilowac to jak dla architektury x86??

Z góry dzięki za pomoc !

Edit by Poe

poprawione kodowanie w temacie  

----------

## Arfrever

Przy użyciu GCC 4.1.* nie da się zbudować Kadu 0.4.3 z obsługą Tcl/Tk. Zainstaluj Kadu 0.5.*.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## sslaughter

Po pierwsze dzieki za odpowiedz !

Wszytko byloby ok, ale nie weim dlaczego nie pojawiaja sie emoty na moim ekranie tzn w momecie gdy napisze ": )" to owszem emot si pojawia u kofgos ale nie na moim ekranie, podbnie gdy klikkne na ikone do emotow : efekt jest podobny tzn. nie ma zadnych emotow tylko pustre pola .

Wiecie moze co powinienem zrobic?

----------

## Poe

a w opcjach konfiguracji wlaczyles sobie w ogole emotki? 

[OT_flame]emotki sux[/OT_flame]

----------

## sslaughter

tak :/ jak na złość nie działa. Natomiast gdy ktoś do mnie przesyła emota to tez go nie widze

----------

## kfiaciarka

uzyj kadu 0.5-svn i będzie ok  :Smile: 

----------

## sslaughter

yyy sorry moze jestem calkime ciemny ale co to jest kadu-0.5-svn??

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://www.kadu.net  :Smile:  wersja rozwojowa ale już całkiem stabilna jak dla mnie (i reszty używających). Po prostu kadu 0.4.3 już nie jest wspierane i jego rozwój porzucony na rzecz wersji 0.5. tu masz ebuildy (http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/ebuilds/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060717-r0.tar.bz2) (jakbys chciał całkiem świeże i z cenzorem to moge dać ci linka do przerobionych przeze mnie)

Wypakuj do overlaya, odmaskuj, ustaw use i gotowe  :Smile: 

----------

## sslaughter

heh juz próbowałem 0.5 ale nadal nie działają te emoty 

:/

sam juz nie wiem co mam zrobic z tym fantem

----------

## kfiaciarka

Muszą działać !! dajesz flage emots_gg6 i w opcjach rozmowy włączasz animowane i wybierasz zestaw  :Smile:  musi działać !!

http://my.opera.com/Kfiaciarka/homes/kadu/kadu-0.5_pre20061003.tar.gz (moje najbardziej współczesne)

----------

## m.s.w

 *sslaughter wrote:*   

> heh juz próbowałem 0.5 ale nadal nie działają te emoty 
> 
> :/
> 
> sam juz nie wiem co mam zrobic z tym fantem

 

Musisz mieć qt skompilowane z włączoną flagą gif

m.s.w

----------

## joi_

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> (...) Po prostu kadu 0.4.3 już nie jest wspierane i jego rozwój porzucony na rzecz wersji 0.5. (...)

 

rozwój zaprzestany, ale wsparcie jest - być może nawet będzie 0.4.4 z kilkoma poprawkami przed (lub razem z) wydaniem 0.5

natomiast jeżeli chodzi o problem z kompilacją kadu z USE=tcltk, to został on zgłoszony na gentowej bugzilli razem z rozwiązaniem, ale jak na razie developerzy gentoo zbytnio się nim nie interesują

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146125

----------

## Palio

 *Quote:*   

> Musisz mieć qt skompilowane z włączoną flagą gif 

  Dokładnie tak. Też świeżo po instalacji systemu nie miałem emotek w kadu. Pomogła rekompilacja z USE="gif"

----------

## sslaughter

hmm, popatrzcie na to :

```
# USE="gif" emerge -vp =x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups gif* ipv6 -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

no i ok:) emerguj ładnie:)

----------

